# Most Moisturizing Shampoo / Conditioner



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

My baby's hair is dry probably due to excessive whitening shampoo usage (and not diluting it). What is the most moisturizing shampoo / conditioner? I am thinking of going back to Pure Paws (I just got all the Show products and still have Chris Systems).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Each coat is different, but I find that my most solid "go to" is Spec 10 shampoo & conditioner. We got some Isle of Dogs shampoo samples at Nationals and though I'm not that fond of the "sodium laureth sulfate", at least they list their ingredients. After the first bath I found that she was much smoother & more moisturized with noticeably less tendency to matt. 2nd bath the same, and she seems to stay clean & fresh a few days longer, even though she spends time outside.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

lydiatug said:


> Each coat is different, but I find that my most solid "go to" is Spec 10 shampoo & conditioner. We got some Isle of Dogs shampoo samples at Nationals and though I'm not that fond of the "sodium laureth sulfate", at least they list their ingredients. After the first bath I found that she was much smoother & more moisturized with noticeably less tendency to matt. 2nd bath the same, and she seems to stay clean & fresh a few days longer, even though she spends time outside.


My favorite is Spec 10 also. Today I used Moisture Unleashed from Premium Show and Whitney was very dry:blink: and fuzzy:w00t:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Petology*



charmypoo said:


> My baby's hair is dry probably due to excessive whitening shampoo usage (and not diluting it). What is the most moisturizing shampoo / conditioner? I am thinking of going back to Pure Paws (I just got all the Show products and still have Chris Systems).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


My boy's hair used to be like you describe your dogs to be especially after over using whitening shampoo. Plus my boy's hair had always been on the dry side. I notice a *dramatic difference *after I started using these certain Petology products on him. An added plus is that there are no harmful ingredients in this shampoo and conditioner. His hair practically changed overnight & it is always super soft, silky, healthy with plenty of moisture now. I love the Petology Professional Keratin Rich Shampoo & Petology Professional Keratin Rich Conditioner & hope they never stop making it. I buy most of my grooming stuff at Cherrybrook. Each bottle is on sale right now for $9.99 each.

**Here is the link for the Petology Professional Keratin Rich Shampoo*
Petology Professional Shampoo - Cherrybrook

**Here is the link for the Petology Professional Keratin Rich Conditioner*
Petology Professional Conditioner - Cherrybrook

I've heard some say that a whitening shampoo should only be used about once a month, and some say never at all. I'm sure there are lots of opinions on that.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have found that the Pure Paws Reconstructing line works best for Emma so I have stuck to that for quite a while now. The CC Spectrum 10 does not work for Emma AT ALL - she gets greasy and dirty looking within a couple of days of her bath. I've been wanting to try the Show products so I need to get around to ordering those!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

You are going to love them! I just tried the Show Keratin one. Love love.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*I found Petology Optical Brightening Shampoo to be very gentle!*

*Yesterday I tried the 'Petology Optical Brightening Shampoo' :heart: for the first time!* 
{Baby's hair is fine & tends to easily mat}I hadn't used any whitening/brightening shampoo on Baby in a few months because most are so harsh. Since the other Petology Keratin products are so gentle, I thought I'd try their Petology Brightening Shampoo. I was not disappointed! The Petology Optical Brightening Shampoo was very gentle & Baby's hair came out so soft & silky & moisturized & white, instead of dry & brittle like it had with other types of brightening/whitening shampoos. 

I'm really becoming a big fan of Petology:wub:. Another plus is that the shampoo's are super easy to rinse out of the hair! With some other shampoos I found that I would rinse & rinse & it still seemed like there is shampoo remaining in the hair, but with the Petology products it all washes right out. I plan to use the Petology Optical Brightening once a month on Baby. A link is below in case anyone's interested, it's on sale too at $9.99 for 15 oz.

Petology Optical Brightener Coat Enhancing Shampoo - Cherrybrook


----------

